# NO med anxiety



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i suffer from anxiety attacks on the bus as i have a 45minute bus ride with no toilets the whole way, this only happens in the mornings, not every morning but the ones where i have been really ill and the pain hasnt died down.i know its only in my head and nothing will happen but i make the pain worse and soemtimes convince myself i need the loo, this does my head in. i refuse to goto the doctors as yet as i dont want any more meds i have enough living with loperimide. i find my mp3 player quite distracting sometimes that or i get off a few stops early and walk, i know its anxiety because as soon as im at uni aka near toilets im fine. this never happens at night or if im on the bus with my boyfriend only whne im alone and my mind is running on auto pilot....anyone else like me? oh i had ibs-d for 3years, this started when i got house bound in the beginnig as i was no responsive to meds and im interlorant to my loperamide now







any advice greatfully recieved


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Have you ever tried anti-anxiety meds...I have started on xanax...only 2.5mg...and it seems to help calm me down when I am anxious...which is about all of the time now days...you should check into getting some kind of meds to help with your anxiety...best of luck to you...Kat


----------



## icyangelia (Jan 12, 2005)

I think you should allow yourself more time in the morning to get ready. If I don't allow myself enough time, I get very anxious. How much time are you allowing for yourself before you go out?


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Sounds like a good candidate for Buspar...w


----------

